# How many of you are also getting a Journe?



## SLWoodster

Lately I've noticed that my Lange friends are growing toward Journe. The aesthetics are totally different but Journe's creativity in expression has stolen their attention. There's plenty that the two share such as attention to detail and refinement of traditional horology techniques.

Just wondering which Journes you guys are gunning for and what appeals to you compared to the Lange you already have.


----------



## CFR

A lot of folks have been into both brands at one time or another. There's significant overlap. FPJ's complicated watches can be finicky and unreliable, depending upon the model. For example, I sent one back 7 times in less than two years for the same issue, and I know several collectors who really love FPJ watches but wouldn't own them again due to fact that they malfunctioned too often. I understand that more recent models are better (and the CB never had major issues as far as I know). Lately, the brand has gotten "discovered" and preowned prices for many models have skyrocketed.

I'm a fan of some of the older FPJs. Below are the Octa Calendrier (ruthenium dial), Octa Perpetuelle (ruthenium dial), and Tourbillon Souverain (labyrinth dial, first series). I haven't owned the quartz Elegante but I really like that one as well.


----------



## mlcor

I have a couple of Langes but must be in the minority as I'm not a big Journe fan. The movements are lovely to look at, but I don't care for the designs overall, especially the incredible shrinking and growing numerals and the hands. On the latter, I think they look fine on a sportier design like his chronograph (which I actually do like, but IMO is overpriced), but not so great on most of his dressier designs.

So here's one person that's not perturbed by the increase in Journe prices and visibility.


----------



## Cincy2

The Journe brand doesn't appeal to me aesthetically. I have to like the way a watch looks to buy it even if I am blown away by its technical prowess.

Cincy


----------



## kritameth

I'm an _aspiring_ Journe owner.  Just want to throw in a picture of one of my favorites.


----------



## kobub

Definitely keeping an eye on Journe over some other watchmakers. Craftsmanship is stellar and the design is very striking, but pre-owned demand has been increasing and haven't felt compelled to put one as a grail watch just yet (got some Langes I'm still captivated by).


----------



## CFR

mlcor said:


> The movements are lovely to look at...


Unfortunately, some of FPJ's movements aren't too visually stimulating. Here's the back of the Tourbillon I posted earlier -- not much to see there:


----------



## mlcor

CFR said:


> Unfortunately, some of FPJ's movements aren't too visually stimulating. Here's the back of the Tourbillon I posted earlier -- not much to see there:
> View attachment 15428231


True. But neither here nor there for me, as I've noted...


----------



## weisscomposer

If preowned entry-level Journe was in the same price range as preowned entry-level Lange, then they would be officially on my "want" list.

As it stands, however, Journe remains a manufacturer that I admire only from afar.


----------



## Cincy2

I will admit the Company exhibits considerable horological prowess but that is not enough. My brain appreciates technical expertise but it is my heart that must approve the purchase. I just can't get excited about FPJ's visual style. This is a very personal opinion not shared by a large number of aficionados.

Cincy


----------



## WatchEater666

I was seriously considering a Chronometre or the Resonance before I decided on an ALS Zeitwerk. I had a chance to handle quite a few FPJs in NYC last year, and visited the ALS boutique while there too.

Love FPJ design/ideas but the quality leaves a lot to be desired compared to what else is available in the same price range. The finishing isn't really that impressive compared to ALS/high-end Patek.


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII

WatchEater666 said:


> Love FPJ design/ideas but the quality leaves a lot to be desired compared to what else is available in the same price range. The finishing isn't really that impressive compared to ALS/high-end Patek.


Had the same thought at the boutique, thought there was something underwhelming about the dial execution of the chronometre souverain.


----------



## WatchEater666

DoraTheExplorerII said:


> Had the same thought at the boutique, thought there was something underwhelming about the dial execution of the chronometre souverain.


Yeah exactly....acceptable for what the used prices were then. Not anymore.


----------



## Cincy2

Cincy2 said:


> I will admit the Company exhibits considerable horological prowess but that is not enough. My brain appreciates technical expertise but it is my heart that must approve the purchase. I just can't get excited about FPJ's visual style. This is a very personal opinion not shared by a large number of aficionados.
> 
> Cincy


Right after I said the above, I see this:










I could see this on my wrist. Some impressive accuracy improvements e.g two escape wheels each driving the balance in a different direction.

Cincy


----------



## sieglo

I own one of each — a chronometre souverain and a saxonia dual time. They are both amazing. The Lange is just mechanical perfection; the Journe brings an emotional, artistic quality that I think is fantastic. Hard to say which one I prefer. Both have their place.


----------



## Cayenne06

I own but 1 Lange, a Grand Lange 1, and I am not excited about Journe. The only FPJ I find interesting is WAY overpriced and unobtainable. I guess I’m in the minority.


----------



## CFR

Cayenne06 said:


> The only FPJ I find interesting is WAY overpriced and unobtainable. I guess I'm in the minority.


Which FPJ do you like? And I'm not sure you're in the minority. I think a lot of FPJ owners who got in at yesterday's prices would not partake at today's prices. I'm certainly in that category!


----------



## Cayenne06

I find the platinum Chromometre Souverain interesting, but I would not want to spend that much money for a Journe.


----------



## ugo-daniele

I M owner of Lange 1 and waiting a fp journe chronomètre souverain. I think both brand are différent but also get somes similarities in the making and the quality


----------



## Cincy2

I priced a model of FPJ that appealed to me and was dumbstruck by how much you need to expend to acquire one. I purchased a used Double Split in platinum for a LOT less and feel a LOT better about the purchase. I still respect the FPJ brand but will wait until the market has had their fill before re-engaging.

Cincy


----------



## Pongster

I got a Journe first before a Lange. But got a second Lange first before targeting a second Journe.


----------



## chatty1

started with a lange first, also got a journe


----------



## jb.watching

I came from the opposite direction, owning a number of Journe before my first Lange. I am currently “lange-less” having sold that Lange (Datograph Up/Down) to purchase a Journe actually (Centigraphe Sport). 

Those two watches are different animals, its impossible to compare. The Centigraphe Sport however is better suited to my day to day.


----------



## wintershade

I have have owned two FPJs, both purchased new. Kept the CB and sold my platinum CM (which I never bonded with) for significantly more than I paid. I don't really understand the preowned FPJ market pricing right now. The CB I'll keep forever. I could get any new piece I want. There is a wait, sure, but we're not talking years, maybe 6-9 months in most cases. Lots of hype right now.

I like them. I think he has a clear style and aesthetic that speaks to me. It's sort of Alice in Wonderland-esque.very different from Lange though. I'd be surprised if someone was an avid collector of both brands.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

wintershade said:


> I have have owned two FPJs, both purchased new. Kept the CB and sold my platinum CM (which I never bonded with) for significantly more than I paid. I don't really understand the preowned FPJ market pricing right now. The CB I'll keep forever. I could get any new piece I want. There is a wait, sure, but we're not talking years, maybe 6-9 months in most cases. Lots of hype right now.
> 
> I like them. I think he has a clear style and aesthetic that speaks to me. It's sort of Alice in Wonderland-esque.very different from Lange though. I'd be surprised if someone was an avid collector of both brands.
> 
> View attachment 15554077


Thats an impressive box. No question about it.
Unfortunately, FPJourne(s) do not appeal to me aesthetically.. Couldnt buy something that I wouldnt enjoy wearing.
Well.. and lets not forget they are practically unobtainable these days not just price wise but also in terms of stock availability.

ALS on the other hand is perhaps my current favorite brand.
Too bad I haven't got one yet.


----------



## greentimgreen

I'll be the recipient of one of these beauties next week...sort of a Journe...!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

greentimgreen said:


> I'll be the recipient of one of these beauties next week...sort of a Journe...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's a beautiful Cartier! Not to derail too much but may I ask, what model is that?


----------



## greentimgreen

Thank you! It’s a Cartier Tortue Monopoussoir CPCP (Privee collection). The reason I put it in the thread is that the movement was designed by THA (a collaboration of FP Journe, De Bethune and Vianney Halter). Sort of a tongue-in-cheek addition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

greentimgreen said:


> Thank you! It's a Cartier Tortue Monopoussoir CPCP (Privee collection). The reason I put it in the thread is that the movement was designed by THA (a collaboration of FP Journe, De Bethune and Vianney Halter). Sort of a tongue-in-cheek addition!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! And that's an interesting fact about the movement - didn't know that. The case has some similarities to the Elegante' line as well.


----------



## greentimgreen

John Price said:


> Gorgeous! And that's an interesting fact about the movement - didn't know that. The case has some similarities to the Elegante' line as well.


You're right, it does. I'll be receiving the watch next week and will take some good shots of it (well to the best of my ability!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenkn

greentimgreen said:


> I'll be the recipient of one of these beauties next week...sort of a Journe...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Love the CPCP. One of the best Cartiers out there and a legendary movement! ?❤


----------



## ireachmike

I have a Lange which I love! And even though I am drawn to the Journes, the movements... but something in the styling that just keeps me from seriously consider one. Plus the prices, in my opinion, excessive. Costing more than a Lange! Instead of an FPJ.... I am more draw to a H Moser!


----------



## Dunnej

The Chronometre Bleu is one of the most beautiful pieces I've ever seen. Had the chance to jump on one 5 years ago for $19k...those were the days. Crazy that you can get a complicated Journe these days for less than a Chronometre Bleu...


----------



## JustAbe

Bought years ago, when prices were reasonable and youngsters respected their elders!!


----------



## DatoG

wintershade said:


> I have have owned two FPJs, both purchased new. Kept the CB and sold my platinum CM (which I never bonded with) for significantly more than I paid. I don't really understand the preowned FPJ market pricing right now. The CB I'll keep forever. I could get any new piece I want. There is a wait, sure, but we're not talking years, maybe 6-9 months in most cases. Lots of hype right now.
> 
> I like them. I think he has a clear style and aesthetic that speaks to me. It's sort of Alice in Wonderland-esque.very different from Lange though. I'd be surprised if someone was an avid collector of both brands.
> 
> View attachment 15554077


I really like the violet "Datograph" from Journe. And of course who wouldn't like the CB... I need to think about pooling my other watches and getting ZW!


----------



## DatoG

Ironically, I was originally looking for a Pt CS before I landed my 403 Pt Dato. When I looked at comparable prices, it was clear that I could spend my money more wisely and went the 403 route. But I am still more in awe at the sky rocket (or should I say disheartened) between the beginning of the year and now!

I think Journe’s pieces are whimsical


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I have a Lange 1815 Up/Down and I like the rose gold CS, but it's a little too close to the Lange. Probably why I'm attracted to it! It's like the Lange got warped


----------



## skyfjall

MrBlahBlah said:


> I have a Lange 1815 Up/Down and I like the rose gold CS, but it's a little too close to the Lange. Probably why I'm attracted to it! It's like the Lange got warped


nice! how has the ownership of those two watches been for you? I am considering adding one of those to my collection, slightly leaning towards CS since it seems like a strap monster & a bit more unique in terms of rarity. Which one gets more wristtime from you?


----------



## MrBlahBlah

skyfjall said:


> nice! how has the ownership of those two watches been for you? I am considering adding one of those to my collection, slightly leaning towards CS since it seems like a strap monster & a bit more unique in terms of rarity. Which one gets more wristtime from you?


Oh I don't have the Journe. I've considered it but at the end of the day it hews a little too close to the 1815 up down in rose gold. I rather like the "squeezed" numerals of the journe and prefer its movement architecture but the Lange feels like it is built like a tank and the movement decoration and details really solidify that one for me. It's a bit more sober, sure but is a little cleaner. I don't love the power reserve on the Journe either. But all of these comments are at the margins and they are both beautiful. In a world with unlimited funds I'd have both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

